# Lets party we have some birthday boys



## butcher (Dec 20, 2013)

Happy birthday 4Metals have a great party.
Happy birthday jnrock.
Happy birthday dragon.
Happy birthday capmmm 
It's party time.


Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 20, 2013)

Happy birthday, 4metals!! If you're like me, though, you hate to see them come.


----------



## jonn (Dec 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday 4Metals, hoping you have an awesome day!!


----------



## moose7802 (Dec 20, 2013)

Happy birthday guys and Merry Christmas to all! Hope everyone has family and friends to be with! 

Tyler


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Dec 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday,4metals!!!!!!!


----------



## maynman1751 (Dec 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday 4 metals! Have a great day.


----------



## 4metals (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for all of the well wishes, as much as I hate to see birthdays come, it sure beats the alternative!


----------



## Palladium (Dec 21, 2013)

Happy birthday brother!


----------



## nickvc (Dec 21, 2013)

Happy birthday 4metals and let's hope many more to come.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks like I'm late to the party, so I'll wish you a Happy Belated Birthday!

Dave


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Well enjoy the rest of this life at its best by doing good and enjoining evil, especially to your family and your second family! :mrgreen:

I hope all of you enjoyed your special day!


----------



## skippy (Dec 24, 2013)

I just thought I would note that this birthday greetings thread; 'Let's party we have some birthday boys!' , and the thread, 'Show & Tell! Whip it out, let's see it!' came up one after the other in the new posts search for me couple days ago and I laughed my ass off. The justaposition sent the homoerotic factor through the ceiling! Anyways, I hope the birthdays were good regardless of any show and tell or lack thereof. 8)


----------

